# Just bought a BRAND NEW ST327T!



## toofastforyou

I just started a new thread to explain why I'm dissapointed with the ST327T here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/147829-dissapointed-my-new-st327t.html

Thank you,

Claude.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Width and the engine is a bit more cc bigger in the 330T
Everything else is identical. 

Ive been using the 330P for a few winters now. Definitely an awesome machine.

I've read on here that fellas have had problems with the track speed on the T models.
Have a search on here or maybe one of the fellas will chime in here about that. 

Also noticed a while back that Husqvarna discontinued all the track models.



Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowH8ter

The ST327T has a 27 inch wide bucket and uses the 369cc LCT engine. ST330T is 30 inches and used the 414cc LCT engine. The Husqvarna US site shows these models as discontinued although there are some remaining on show room floors. There's a new ST330T (modified tracks) for sale in Lloydminster, SK.

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st327t/961930093/

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st330t/961930095/


----------



## toofastforyou

SnowH8ter said:


> The ST327T has a 27 inch wide bucket and uses the 369cc LCT engine. ST330T is 30 inches and used the 414cc LCT engine. The Husqvarna US site shows these models as discontinued although there are some remaining on show room floors. There's a new ST330T (modified tracks) for sale in Lloydminster, SK.
> 
> https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st327t/961930093/
> 
> https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st330t/961930095/


Thanks "SnowH8ter" for your reply…but what do you mean by "modified tracks"?… Anyways Saskatchewan is a little far for me…


Claude.


----------



## RedOctobyr

IMO, 369cc is still a pretty healthy engine size for 27". My machine is 24", 318cc OHV, and it's no slouch. 369cc is the size that Ariens puts on their current Platinum 28" SHO, which is their high-powered model, and you'd be an inch narrower. I think that would be a very capable engine & bucket combination.


----------



## SnowH8ter

toofastforyou said:


> Thanks "SnowH8ter" for your reply…but what do you mean by "modified tracks"?… Anyways Saskatchewan is a little far for me…



Indeed, Montreal to the west side of Saskabush is a loooong drive. I've spoken to a couple of dealers about the tracked Huskies and apparently (anecdotally), some of the units were having trouble with the track assemblies and there were ongoing issues with the steering. As the story goes, Husqvarna made some fixes for these issues and issued them to dealers that had tracked models in their inventory. My dealer even claimed to have installed wheels on problematic tracked models! :eeek:


----------



## RedOctobyr

Awesome, congratulation! Enjoy it! Knowing the machine's history, and having a warranty, will be very nice.


----------



## SnowH8ter

toofastforyou said:


> I just bought it! :icon-hgtg: :biggrin: ... A brand new ST327T that was still on the showroom floor. I'm going to pick it up this coming Monday… Can't wait!



Wow! That was fast! Congrats!! :wavetowel2:

Claude, I'm curious now. The brand new ST330T I looked at in Lloydminster was manufactured in 2016. Apparently that was the last year that Husqvarna produced this version of the tracked models. Did the dealer indicate what year yours was made?


----------



## SnowH8ter

Look at the serial number on this sticker. The first six digits represent month-day-year.


----------



## SnowH8ter

Ya, that doesn't make sense...  And it doesn't fit the format specified by Husqvarna - go to this page and click on the link for the "comprehensive list of how to find model and serial number format" - Snow blowers are at the bottom of the list:


Husqvarna FAQ : Research - How to read the serial number on professional products..


My ST330P serial number is depicted below:


Also check the data on the right side of the engine. In my case, the 369cc LCT was manufactured in May of 2017.


----------



## SnowH8ter

Awesome! Environment Canada is forecasting a bunch of snow for ya to play in too!

Yep, I was thinking it was a 2014 build. 12th of Nov to be exact. That's ok as long as the machine has been stored properly. And that 369cc engine should have more than enough power to move the beast through the heaviest white stuff.
Have fun! :icon-cheers:


----------



## toofastforyou

SnowH8ter said:


> Awesome! Environment Canada is forecasting a bunch of show for ya to play in too!
> 
> Yep, I was thinking it was a 2014 build. 12th of Nov to be exact. That's ok as long as the machine has been stored properly. And that 369cc engine should have more than enough power to move the beast through the heaviest white stuff.
> Have fun! :icon-cheers:


Thank you for your reply and your good words about my new toy!...:biggrin: So yep, it's definitely a 2014 (but it's brand new, never sold).
Claude. :thumbsup:


----------

